# All about LTA (merged)



## Greywolf (28 Oct 2004)

How do you apply for LTA?  Where do you get the form?  Do you submit the form before your trip or after?  I've heard that you usually don't get reimbursed for the full amount, is that true?


----------



## Inch (28 Oct 2004)

First, you can only get it to visit your next of kin, you can't get it to blast of to Tijuana with your buddies. I think it's 12 cents per km, you have to pay the first 800km. Example: round trip home is 4000km (2000km each way) - 800km = 3200km x .12 = $384.  If your plane ticket is more than that, you'll get the full amount but you have to pay the difference. If your ticket is less than your max entitlement, you only get what you paid for the ticket.  So at best your full ticket will be paid for, at worst you'll have to pay the balance, ie, you're entitled to $384, your ticket costs $350, you get $350, if your ticket was $400, you'll get $384 and you have to pay $16 out of your own pocket. You won't pocket any extra cash. If you want an advance, go to your orderly room with your paid ticket and they'll take care of it, then while you're home you get it stamped at a postal outlet, when you get back you take the stamped leave pass to the OR and they'll finalize your claim.  If you don't want an advance, just get your leave pass stamped while you're home and go to your OR when you get back with your signed leave pass and a copy of your plane ticket that shows how much you paid for the flight, they'll take care of the rest.

Hope that helps
Cheers


----------



## annemarielyman (28 Oct 2004)

Just wondering, what LTA?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (28 Oct 2004)

Leave Transportation Allowance.
It is a benefit aimed at those members who are separated from their Next of Kin (NOK), so generally it applies to single folks.  It helps to defray the costs you incur due to travelling to your NOK from the place the military has sent you.  Normally you are entitled to one per year if you are on a regular posting.  There are different allowances for other situations, you can have reverse LTAs where your NOK comes to you, usually on long course out of country, and I believe on overseas unaccompanied postings you get one every six months.


----------



## Greywolf (28 Oct 2004)

Inch, what do you mean by "get your leave pass stamped while I'm at home"??  Doesn't my leave pass get stamped after it's approved by the OR of my unit?


----------



## Inch (28 Oct 2004)

Yes it gets stamped saying that it was approved and entered in People Soft, but you have to prove that you actually went home. You could get the money for your plane ticket then change it to go somewhere else, the only way to prove you actually went to where you said you were going is to get your leave pass stamped while you're on leave. It's Section D on the leave pass, to the right of where the OR stamps it, it says "This is to certify that the above named member of the CF reported to this office" and there's a spot for a stamp. Just go to a post office while you're home and ask them to stamp your leave pass and then hand in the stamped leave pass to the OR when you get back.

Cheers


----------



## cgyflames01 (17 May 2006)

The RMS clerks at the OR, are very busy, and I don't want to bother them; but I was wondering if any RMS clerks, could tell what the maximum funds available for my LTA from CFB Borden-Calgary, and back would be. And if there was a website I could go to, or a hardcopy I could go and pick up. That would tell me this information. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Roy Harding (17 May 2006)

cgyflames01 said:
			
		

> The RMS clerks at the OR, are very busy, and I don't want to bother them; but I was wondering if any RMS clerks, could tell what the maximum funds available for my LTA from CFB Borden-Calgary, and back would be. And if there was a website I could go to, or a hardcopy I could go and pick up. That would tell me this information. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



As a retired RMS Clk, I say this: 

Bother them, that's what they're there for.

Before doing so, however, make sure you have read Routine Orders - I used to publish such information there.

Unfortunately, as I'm now retired, I am "out of the loop" and can't give you a correct answer.


Roy Harding


----------



## Sindy (7 Jul 2006)

Hi, I am MCpl Gagnon, RMS Clerk, currently in Kandahar!!  I agree with the Retired RMS, bug them!!!   

You are entitle up to the low rate of mileage for POMV for the KM from Borden to Calgary minus 800km

Example:  Borden - Calgary is 1800km and the low rate of mileage is $0.13 you would receive:

(1800km X 2) - 800 km X $0.13 = $364.00 as the MAXIMUM AMOUNT CLAIMABLE

Go see your clerks, they are there to help you!  LTA for single members or IR personnel is an entitlement, therefore go bug them to have the actual money figures!!

Cheers
Sindy


----------



## Canadian Sig (17 Oct 2006)

When I split up with my ex-wife I had my children as my next of kin and I could use my LTA to see them once per year. Since that time my girlfriend and I became common-law ( we are a service couple and in the same trade so it was nesessary to do so ). Now the army considers her my next of kin and I dont have LTA privileges to visit my children in British Columbia (I am posted to Petawawa). Any of you clerks able to tell me if this sounds correct? Do I have to have her as my next of kin even though I have children? Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## PoPo (5 Nov 2006)

Unfortunately what you have heard is True   the following is from the DCBA Aide Memoire - which is found on the DCBA website.  



> Chapter 4	Leave Travel - Leave Travel Assistance
> 
> 1. Intent 	The intent of the Leave Travel Assistance program is to return single members home to reunite with their next of kin (NOK) on an annual basis, and to return members with dependants home to their NOK when they are away from their place of duty for more than 60 days for service reasons. The principal of LTA is to provide assistance, and not necessarily cover the entire cost, of the trip home.
> _______________________________________________
> ...



NOK priority goes to 1- Spouse   then  2 - Children or Parents.  You can also find this information in CBI 209.50 which unfortunately we can not access from home.

Sorry  
PoPo


----------



## spud (5 Nov 2006)

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> Since that time my girlfriend and I became common-law ( we are a service couple and in the same trade so it was nesessary to do so ). Now the army considers her my next of kin



This may be a dumb question but why was it necessary, just because you're a service couple and in the same trade?  

potato


----------



## orange.paint (5 Nov 2006)

Most likely due to postings.
Thats why mine left comms rsch.


----------



## PoPo (5 Nov 2006)

> You can also find this information in CBI 209.50 which unfortunately we can not access from home.



I stand corrected here is CBI 209.50 

209.50 - TRANSPORTATION ON LEAVE  
(1) (Definitions) The definitions in this paragraph apply in this instruction.  
"home" means  

(a) in respect of an officer or non-commissioned member who is married or in a common-law partnership, or a member who is single and has a dependent child as defined in CBI 205.015 (Interpretation)  
(i) the place to which the member's spouse or common-law partner or dependent child was last moved at public expense,  
(ii) if the member's spouse or common-law partner or dependent child is residing elsewhere than at the place to which last moved at public expense, subject to paragraph (3), the place where the member's spouse or common-law partner or dependent child is residing, or  
(iii) if the member's spouse or common-law partner or dependent child has never been moved at public expense, the place where the member's spouse or common-law partner or dependent child is residing, or  

(b) in respect of an officer or non-commissioned member other than as described in subparagraph (a)  
(i) the place where the member's parent is residing,  
(ii) subject to the approval of an officer commanding a command or formation, the place where the member's child, legal ward or individual adopted legally or in fact who is officially recorded as the member's next of kin is residing, or  
(iii) if the member's parents are deceased, and subject to the approval of an officer commanding a command or formation, the place where the member's officially recorded next of kin is residing. 

(domicile)  

"parent" means, in respect of an officer or non-commissioned member, the father or mother or the person or persons who, prior to the member's enrolment, had undertaken the responsibilities and fulfilled the duties of a father or mother. (parent)  

(2) (Entitlement to reimbursement) Subject to paragraph (4), CBI 209.51 (Compassionate Travel Assistance) and CBI 209.52 (Transportation on Special Leave), an officer or non-commissioned member proceeding to their home on leave with pay and allowances is, on one occasion only in each leave year, for the portion of the journey actually made in Canada or between Canadian points, entitled to actual expenses for transportation not to exceed an amount calculated at the rate established in subparagraph (3)(a) of CBI 209.25 (Use of Private Motor Car, Motorcycle or Airplane for Temporary Duty Travel) for each kilometre of the completed journey that is not travelled at public expense, in excess of 800 kilometres.  

(3) (Limit) When an officer or non-commissioned member proceeds to their home as defined in sub-subparagraph (a)(ii) of the definition "home", the cost borne by the public may not exceed the cost that would have been incurred if the member had proceeded to the place to which the member's spouse or common-law partner or dependent child was last moved at public expense.  

(4) (Calculation) Calculation of the kilometres between the officer or non-commissioned member's place of duty and their home shall be made using  
(a) direct road distance in respect of that portion of the journey served by road; and  
(b) for any other portion of the journey, the actual kilometres by the most direct route.  

(effective 18 September 2003)
Amendment 1  

Hope this gives you the answers you were looking for
PoPo


----------



## spud (5 Nov 2006)

099* said:
			
		

> Most likely due to postings.
> Thats why mine left comms rsch.



099,

Sorry, but you lost me there. 

potato


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Nov 2006)

If you're not married or at LEAST common-law they won't even consider posting you together.  Of course, I have seen people who are only engaged get posted together or even in the case of one guy getting posted to Ottawa because his civilian girlfriend was attending university there.  ??? I guess they knew the right people.  I always thought it was great that the military posted my husband and ex-husband to the same base but not me.  :'(  ;D


----------



## Canadian Sig (22 Nov 2006)

PoPo, Thanks for the help. I wonder what defines "dependant" child? I still have shared custody and pay support.........


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Nov 2006)

Dependent child is one who normally lives with you.  I also pay child support and have my daughter listed as a dependent on my MPRR
Basically:
If you're married NOK is spouse.
Single parent (or divorced with children) NOK is child(ren).
Single member NOK is whoever you put on your form, usually parent, grandparent, sibling.  However, you can't keep changing them just to get LTA.  I've heard of people doing that, getting posted closer to their NOK and trying to change it to someone who lives far away from them.
LTA is great if you travel West because mileage is (usually) greater than airfare.  Sucks if you're going East.  Grand total of my LTA from Petawawa to Fredericton (hubby on IR) $167.00.  Airfare $600.00.  Being pissed off at the system....priceless!!  :threat:


----------



## PoPo (22 Nov 2006)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Single member NOK is whoever you put on your form, usually parent, grandparent, sibling.



Actually there isn't a "form" that tells us who your next of kin is for LTA purposes - you are confusing you Personal Emergency Notification (PEN) form as a form used for NOK for LTA purposes.  Clerks do "utilize" your PEN form when doing up LTA but ONLY to verify address of NOK "if" they are listed on the PEN form.  (ie: a mbr going to see their mother - we verify the address/locn if their mother is listed as a NOK).

Quite often now a "stat dec" is created and PA'd to a members pers file with their NOK for LTA purposes (ie: in the case of Minor Children who cannot be added to PEN forms so therefore we are unable to verify them as a NOK or address).



			
				Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> I wonder what defines "dependant" child? I still have shared custody and pay support.........



Unfortunately, as PMedMoe stated, once you have claimed Common Law or are Married, your spouse automatically becomes your Primary Next of Kin (for LTA purposes) therefore your claim to LTA is Nil UNLESS you happen to be away or on IR - then you get LTA (or HLTA) back to her locn.

Hope this helps

PoPo


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Nov 2006)

PoPo said:
			
		

> Actually there isn't a "form" that tells us who your next of kin is for LTA purposes - you are confusing you Personal Emergency Notification (PEN) form as a form used for NOK for LTA purposes.  Clerks do "utilize" your PEN form when doing up LTA but ONLY to verify address of NOK "if" they are listed on the PEN form.  (ie: a mbr going to see their mother - we verify the address/locn if their mother is listed as a NOK).



That's what I meant but thanks for the clarification!!


----------



## George Wallace (23 Nov 2006)

Your NOK will be on your MPR.  (For those older guys - 490A)


----------



## BinRat55 (12 Feb 2007)

To Canadian Sig (who started this thread):

I realize this is a few months old, but I was just reading your thread and I wanted to add my 2 cents (although I should be saving it to go see my own children!!)  I am in the exact situation as you with location exceptions.  Firstly - While I was in Kabul in 04, our Ombudsman paid us a visit.  I spoke with him on this issue.  I was told that I wasn't the first person to bring this up, and that very soon, they were going to look into it.  I even had a few suggestions, like maybe offer a 50% reduction for those who have spouses with them, but children in a third location.  They said that it wasn't the first time THAT was mentioned as well.  So, that being said, I intended on following this up with Ottawa, but sadly I never got to it because (this is my secondly...) Secondly - my solution was to apply to Careers for a Quality Of Life posting (Now called Cost Contingency Move) so that I could be near my children.  Fortunately for me, my trade is one of great flexibility with postings (Supply) as this wouldn't work with someone who is Artillery say, and their children are in Halifax or St. John's... It took a while, but I eventually ended up back near(er) to my children - with a promotion to boot!!

So, to bottom line it for you, it may benefit you to check with the Ombudsman's office in Ottawa if it is still a concern for you and see what they have to say.  I'm just one, but I know there are thousands out there in our shoes.  Good luck.

Jim


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Oct 2007)

Question...

What is the the CFAO and/or QR&O ref annual travel to your Primary NOK and what is the rate based off?

I know that you pay for the first 800 Km out of your own pocket but I was under the impression that the rest was covered by the CF?
Anyone got clarification...

Title Edited by Roy Harding


----------



## Northern Ranger (23 Oct 2007)

Don't have the CFAO's handy here and not sure if there is a canforgen that has clarrified some issues, if I don't see a responce will source the ref for you after my first union meeting in the morning ;D.

You do have the basics though, I remember the first LTA I gave out as a clerk I did it wrong as it was a single parent and the child is considered primary NOK.


----------



## kincanucks (23 Oct 2007)

Was QR&O 209.50 (The entitlements provided under QR&O 209.50 were designed to assist a member to be reunited with dependants or next of kin by
reimbursing the member a portion of the cost of the return trip and thereby enhance the benefit and purpose of leave.) and now is CBI 209 (which is accessible through the DIN)


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Oct 2007)

Thank You KC

I appreciate the replies.


----------



## Roy Harding (23 Oct 2007)

It was at one time CFAO 209-15, which you can read here:  http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/209-15_e.asp

However - I'm out of date and that CFAO may have been replaced and/or amended by DAODs or CANFORGENS.

Check with your Orderly Room for the most up to date references - don't trust what old retired farts like me say on the internet!


Roy


----------



## navymich (23 Oct 2007)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> ... and now is CBI 209 (which is accessible through the DIN)



You can get the link for the CBI  here too.


----------



## Northern Ranger (23 Oct 2007)

On a side note, I met my first 20 yr member (45 years old or something) that is single and can't use the benifit as he has no NOK. First time I saw that in 13yrs as RMS Clk.


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Oct 2007)

Thanks Mch....now can anyone tell me where CBI 209.25 as it seems to be missing from that page... It's the calculations which I think might be protected so I will need DIN to see it.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Oct 2007)

Maybe because,

209.25: REPEALED BY TB 830618 ON 1 DECEMBER 2003 EFFECTIVE 1 OCTOBER 2002

from: http://www.dnd.ca/dgcb/cbi/pdf/209_e.pdf


----------



## navymich (23 Oct 2007)

I tracked down  this msg and saw that Ref A was the one that would have most of the information including the formula.  However, when I looked for ref A, I found it to have been cancelled.  Not sure if you can figure out anything else with any of the rest of the garble within it though.

HoM, I'm sure PO2finclk will be around tomorrow for you hopefully and should be able to give you some other answers if you haven't found anything on the DIN by then.  Good luck and I'm sure you'll share your findings with the rest of us to save others trouble!


----------



## PO2FinClk (24 Oct 2007)

Sounds like you are talking about your LTA "Leave transportation Assistance". The formula is based using the Distance Guide return trip, less the first 800KM @ the low rate of mileage.

Example: 
Distance one way equals 1701KM X 2 = 3402KM return
3402KM - 800KM = 2602KM @ $0.15 = $390.30 maximum trasportation reimbursement entitlement.

Note that I used the Ontario rate as I am unsure of your province of residence. 

The DCBA Aide-Mémoire Chap 4 contains nicely elaborated details on the subject and can be obtained from this DIN Link: http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgcb/dcba/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=2&sidecat=7

Also stated above, CBI 209.50 (Intranet or Internet) is the official ref on LTA's as CFAO's to this effect have been recinded.

Good call Mich!?


----------



## navymich (24 Oct 2007)

PO2FinClk said:
			
		

> Good call Mich!?



Were your ears burning??  Mods, just a suggestion, that we change the thread title so it's easily found in searches?


----------



## Roy Harding (24 Oct 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Were your ears burning??  Mods, just a suggestion, that we change the thread title so it's easily found in searches?



Good idea.  Done.


----------



## Pea (6 Nov 2007)

I have a question, and I apologize if it's been answered before. (I did look, I swear)

Situation: I'm in the process of trying to book my flight home for X-mas, as I will be leaving next week for a month on SQ. Previously, my clerk advised me that we can get an advance to book our flight, if we bring in a print out of the cost of flight and whatnot. I asked about this today, and was told they will be doing that "at a later date", which happens to fall when I am attach posted elsewhere on SQ. I do not get back here until the 14th of December from SQ, and well, that is way too late to be trying to get a flight home for X-mas. 

So here's my question: Is there a way to get my advance "early" so I can get my flights booked and paid for before I leave for SQ next week? Or am I going to have to pay this flight out of my pocket and claim in when I return in January? 

Thanks for any help you can provide. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Nov 2007)

Pte Pea said:
			
		

> I have a question, and I apologize if it's been answered before. (I did look, I swear)
> 
> Situation: I'm in the process of trying to book my flight home for X-mas, as I will be leaving next week for a month on SQ. Previously, my clerk advised me that we can get an advance to book our flight, if we bring in a print out of the cost of flight and whatnot. I asked about this today, and was told they will be doing that "at a later date", which happens to fall when I am attach posted elsewhere on SQ. I do not get back here until the 14th of December from SQ, and well, that is way too late to be trying to get a flight home for X-mas.
> 
> ...



Talk to your Ord Rm - outlining the facts as you have here.  There MAY be a way for either an early advance, or an advance direct to your bank account while you are on SQ (provided you bring in all the required "stuff" - print out of cost, etc).

Good luck.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Nov 2007)

One of the concerns your clerks may have with issuing you an advance so is that the date at which regulation states your claim must be finalized   In order to finalize an LTA claim, your leave pass, stamped at the destination must be submited. If thats not done within the required time, that advance is recovered from your pay. So if they advance you money now ...theres no way your claim will be finalized until Jan and it will be yanked from your pay.


----------



## navymich (6 Nov 2007)

If you aren't able to get an early advance as suggested by Roy, you can look at a couple of other options too.  

You typically don't get the whole advance on any claim so you would have to front some of the money anyway.  You might be able to book through a travel agent and just leave a deposit on the trip and explain the situation to them and when you could have the balance.  Or take advantage of a 'book now pay later' that some places have.  Or, put the whole ticket on a credit card as you will have your advance before or soon after your next bill would come in.

Good luck.


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Nov 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> One of the concerns your clerks may have with issuing you an advance so is that the date at which regulation states your claim must be finalized   In order to finalize an LTA claim, your leave pass, stamped at the destination must be submited. If thats not done within the required time, that advance is recovered from your pay. So if they advance you money now ...theres no way your claim will be finalized until Jan and it will be yanked from your pay.



You're absolutely correct - BUT, this can (or could when I was a Chief Clerk) be over-ridden by those with the requisite authority (me, my Sgt, and my Finance MCpl in the OR I'm thinking about).  Those abilities may have been changed since '04, however - check with your Ord Rm, failing that I think airmich has made a good suggestion.


Roy


----------



## meni0n (6 Nov 2007)

How would a reverse LTA work then? 

About time frames, I've already went on a LTA, and the time frame I had between getting the advance, and finalizing the claim was almost 2 months, but that was due to a posting.


----------



## navymich (6 Nov 2007)

meni0n said:
			
		

> How would a reverse LTA work then?
> 
> About time frames, I've already went on a LTA, and the time frame I had between getting the advance, and finalizing the claim was almost 2 months, but that was due to a posting.



Do you mean how does an actual reverse LTA work, or how does the claim/advance work for it?

If you have already gone on an LTA this fiscal year, you will not be entitled to another one (including reverse) until next year.


----------



## Pea (6 Nov 2007)

Thanks for all your advice, I really appreciate it. I'll check in with the OR tomorrow.


----------



## hollywood13 (14 Nov 2007)

Quick question...

What are the guidelines for High Rate or Low Rate Millage?

Im currently on IR in Quebec, and looking to go home in BC on LTA for christmas..... its 3805km, so under low rate its $885.30 , and a ticket is around $1000.00


----------



## navymich (14 Nov 2007)

hollywood13 said:
			
		

> Quick question...
> 
> What are the guidelines for High Rate or Low Rate Millage?
> 
> Im currently on IR in Quebec, and looking to go home in BC on LTA for christmas..... its 3805km, so under low rate its $885.30 , and a ticket is around $1000.00



 Here is a more recent thread on LTA that has some links in it that should be able to help you out with your questions.


----------



## kincanucks (14 Nov 2007)

LTA = Leave Travel Assistance not TPFTWT = They Pay For The Whole Trip.


----------



## hollywood13 (14 Nov 2007)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> LTA = Leave Travel Assistance not TPFTWT = They Pay For The Whole Trip.



haha true  

From what I understand, High Rate mileage is for short trips, and Low Rate is for long......... ie I will get low rate.


----------



## Sub_Guy (14 Nov 2007)

True they don't pay for the whole trip, but if I am away on course/IR or whatever reason they send me away for, I would think they could pay for 1 trip home.   Sure something is better than nothing, but for some reason I was not able to get on a service flight home (dates didn't work out with school leave) and I have to pay close to $300 out of my pocket to head home for Christmas (shit happens).

Sure I could stay here and stare at the wall, yeah I signed up for this, I am aware it could be worse, and for the record I am not complaining, its just my opinion that they should pay for the entire trip back to see my family for the holidays.


----------



## Tech (1 Dec 2007)

New to the site. Just wondering what the CF policy is on LTA. Is it a right or entitlement. Meaning, if on TD for 60 or more days, can I demand LTA or is this one of those "discretionary" areas.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2007)

There you go!  I just used the SEARCH function and then merged several topics on this subject for you.


----------



## armyvern (1 Dec 2007)

Tech said:
			
		

> New to the site. Just wondering what the CF policy is on LTA. Is it a right or entitlement. Meaning, if on TD for 60 or more days, can I demand LTA or is this one of those "discretionary" areas.



60 days!!??!! It's once per year, if you're single or seperated/divorced, posted away from your NOK IR etc, -- to your next of kin.

Demand??!!?? If you're entitled to it, you're entitled to it -- but, nothing says that your CoC has to approve the dates you've "demanded."  

So, don't book your tickets -- until that leave pass has been authorized and "approved".


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2007)

READ the whole topic and follow the links to the appropriate regs.


----------



## PO2FinClk (1 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> 60 days!!??!! It's once per year, if you're single or seperated/divorced, posted away from your NOK IR etc, -- to your next of kin.


Vern I think he meant that if away on a course of long enough duration if he could be entitled to LTA. Although the answer is yes, I cannot recall the exact time frame required to qualify.

As far as the granting of your LTA, I guess you could say that (if entitled) it would be "discretionary" on your course/school schedule which would determine its permissibility.

As far as "demand", hope you rethink your choice of wording  :


----------



## PO2FinClk (3 Dec 2007)

DCBA Aire-Mémoire Leave Travel Assistance 3.3


> If the member is away from the home for service reasons for *a period in excess of 60 days* (excluding travel time to and from the duty locale). LTA may be granted *only once per Duty/Course and only once per fiscal year*.  If the LTA is to be claimed while serving away from the place of duty, the LTA must be taken during the period for which the member is assigned duty away from the home unit.  Leave cannot be added to exercise expiry dates or course completion dates to accommodate for LTA.



Again, this benefit can only be granted if the course schedule permits it, or if the person wishes to travel on a long weekend.


----------



## Dallas17 (12 Jul 2010)

So imagine my mood when after returning from a refreshing break back home in BC i come back to Kingston to find that somebody in Gagetown 'reinterpreted' how LTA applies to reservists.  Naturally I'm not the only person in this predicament.  In fact even young privates who went home during a break between their two mods of QL3 are now being told they owe money, or are not going to be reimbursed.  Some of them reaching sums of over a thousand dollars.

Anyways enough of the sob story, i came here to find out if anyone knew of any actual change to the entitlement? I've been reading through the aide-memoire on domestic benefits and absolutely nothing has changed in that or any other document I've read. 

The new interpretation for reservists is now that you must be on class B contract at your home unit, be sent on TD somewhere for over 60 days, and then your entitled.  It's been explained that for me to now be eligible i would need to be sent away from Kingston, to a third place of employment, and then would be entitled to come back to Kingston, even though my home unit is in Nanaimo BC .  Only people that can now use it would be force tasked reservists who are already full time and get sent away.

I knew cutbacks were coming, but this one is just dirty.


----------



## darkskye (12 Jan 2012)

Hello,

I plan on going to the BOR to finalize my LTA claim sometime this week, but before going I was curious to know whether I am going to be able to claim the expense of bringing my cat with me back to my NOK? It was either pay $56 each way via plane or have him stay at the kennel while I am on leave. The kennel would have been a more expensive choice.

I am aware it's not the military's responsibility to pay to have my cat come home with me or stay at a kennel.

Thank you.


----------



## Hurricane (12 Jan 2012)

I am pretty sure that answer is no, as the LTA is for you being the CF member. Also, what expenses could you have incurred that you would have not had to pay if you were home? Cat Food, Kitty Litter? Either way you would have paid for those items.


----------



## darkskye (12 Jan 2012)

Hurricane said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure that answer is no, as the LTA is for you being the CF member. Also, what expenses could you have incurred that you would have not had to pay if you were home? Cat Food, Kitty Litter? Either way you would have paid for those items.



A cat doesn't eat or go through $112 worth of cat food and kitty litter in 14 days.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Strike (12 Jan 2012)

rezz said:
			
		

> A cat doesn't eat or go through $112 worth of cat food and kitty litter in 14 days.



No, but you could have had a friend feed and scoop while you were gone for free (or the cost of a 40 pounder).


----------



## Pat in Halifax (12 Jan 2012)

rezz said:
			
		

> A cat doesn't eat or go through $112 worth of cat food and kitty litter in 14 days.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


You haven't then met the terrors or Portuguese Cove NS, Starsky and Hutch have you then!!!
I'll go out on a limb here and say no. That said (I am IR in Ottawa doing my claim Friday as well), it's based on the lesser of mileage(-500km each way)/actual cost. In my case, $650 flight vs $362 claim - I will get $362.
I am not sure about this and you never know - Let us all know how this pans out.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jan 2012)

I'm pretty sure moving pets is only covered on a posting.

Shouldn't this be in Military Administration?   ???


----------



## Pat in Halifax (12 Jan 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this be in Military Administration?   ???


Only sailors (hence it being in 'Navy General') consider their pets as dependents and not just members of the family!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jan 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Only sailors (hence it being in 'Navy General') consider their pets as dependents and not just members of the family!!!



Not true, not true!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Jan 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> You haven't then met the terrors or Portuguese Cove NS, Starsky and Hutch have you then!!!
> I'll go out on a limb here and say no. That said (I am IR in Ottawa doing my claim Friday as well), it's based on the lesser of mileage(-500km - 400km  each way)/actual cost. In my case, $650 flight vs $362 claim - I will get $362.
> I am not sure about this and you never know - Let us all know how this pans out.



Small fix.


----------



## dapaterson (12 Jan 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> You haven't then met the terrors or Portuguese Cove NS, Starsky and Hutch have you then!!!
> I'll go out on a limb here and say no. That said (I am IR in Ottawa doing my claim Friday as well), it's based on the lesser of mileage(-500km each way)/actual cost. In my case, $650 flight vs $362 claim - I will get $362.
> I am not sure about this and you never know - Let us all know how this pans out.



Side note:  If you're flying Ottawa to Halifax, may I suggest Porter instead?  Without their discounts a round trip is about $550... and unlike the People's airline you get pleasant service and a pint included in the price.


----------



## Pusser (12 Jan 2012)

You would be laughed out of any OR that I was running for making such a request.  Here are the options:

1) No.

2)  NO!

3)  HELL NO!

4)  You must be @#$%&* joking!?


----------



## captloadie (12 Jan 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> You would be laughed out of any OR that I was running for making such a request.  Here are the options:
> 
> 1) No.
> 
> ...


Because it would be too much effort to sit down with a new member and explain his entitlements?

Remember, there are no stupid questions . . . . at least not the first time you ask.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2012)

captloadie said:
			
		

> Because it would be too much effort to sit down with a new member and explain his entitlements?



Maybe it's just me but the laughter could be considered an explanation of the member's entitlements.  ;D




			
				captloadie said:
			
		

> Remember, there are no stupid questions . . . .



True but, there are many inquisitive idiots. Plus, who ever invented that saying could not have ever been a participant in an airshow. Lots of actual stupid questions being asked by visitors at those......


----------



## Pat in Halifax (12 Jan 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Side note:  If you're flying Ottawa to Halifax, may I suggest Porter instead?  Without their discounts a round trip is about $550... and unlike the People's airline you get pleasant service and a pint included in the price.


I actually did do this (I mean Porter). A week before my departure, they put a sale on so I sent them a not-so-nice (but diplomatic) take on my opinion of them 'gouging' during the Holiday season. Though they wouldn't reduce the cost of the ticket, I did get a credit ( $120) toward a future flight. 
All in all okay. As for the free beer - girl beside me got a little liquored but having not seen my wife in 3 months, I figured if I showed up pickled (after having drank with a 20-something hottie!), I would have been sleeping in the garage...with my dependents...Starsky and Hutch!!!


----------



## Stoker (27 Feb 2012)

I was briefed today that once a mbr is posted into an area on class B/C and takes a move he is no longer entitled to LTA CTA if the member stays in the area on another contract. This is apparently a reinterpretation of the regs.
Is this happening in the army reserve?


----------



## Buss193 (24 Jan 2013)

I have done the research, including the requisite inspection of these forums, but have not found an answer to my problem, which is as such:

This past Christmas leave period (2012-2013) I applied for LTA to visit my mother in Ontario (I am currently posted in BC).  At the time that I applied for LTA I was a single member and she was my sole NOK (as stipulated on my NOK form).  During this leave period I got married.  I was engaged before I left and got married over the leave period because it was the sole time in my schedule where I would have a solid block of leave due to the fact that I am still in training.  I received an advance before my departure and upon returning to work this January and submitting my claim, I was informed via email that the advance would be recovered due to the fact that during my leave my NOK changed to my wife and the military would not, in the words of the clerk "authorize a one way flight." 

My belief is that the clerk (and her superior) is under the impression that I took my LTA to visit my wife, which is not the case.  I would contend that my NOK did not change with respect to the military until I had returned and updated my NOK, PEN and Sup. Benefit forms, which I did concurrent with the filing of my LTA claim. 

Guidence in this matter would be greatly appreciated and I thank anyone who responds for his or her time.  In addition, I am more than willing to offer clarifying information if it is required.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Jan 2013)

Did you just spur of the moment decide to get married, or did you take LTA for the free flight, knowing full well that you were going to get married during that time and effectively change your NOK status? Sounds a little shady IMO. The army doesn't like giving out money, but I find it odd that you don't at least get the one way flight covered.


----------



## Buss193 (25 Jan 2013)

With respect, I fail to understand why it would make a difference whether I "spur the moment" decided to get married or had planned it in advance.  The military would have paid for LTA whether I had gone to see my wife (In the theoretical world where I was already married) or my mother.  Moreover, the distance to the location of my wedding was even farther than it was to my mother's residence, and I am only claiming the flights there and back, not any of the other misc.  charges that I was, initially, entitled to with LTA.  

The published intent of the LTA program is to unite military members with their next of kin once a fiscal year.  This is exactly what I did.  The fact that I changed my NOK when I returned is, in my mind, immaterial. 

Again I welcome any response that will help me understand particularly why I am in the wrong according to the OR; for example, the particular published documents that outline why a member should be penalized for getting married while taking LTA.  

Thank you for your response.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (25 Jan 2013)

Buss193 said:
			
		

> My belief is that the clerk (and her superior) is under the impression that I took my LTA to visit my wife, which is not the case.  *I would contend that my NOK did not change with respect to the military until I had returned and updated my NOK*, PEN and Sup. Benefit forms, which I did concurrent with the filing of my LTA claim.



Did you look at any "official" sites that deal with the subject such as the DGCB FAQ page on LTA. http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/db-as/faq/lta-adc-eng.asp


> I am presently a single Regular Force member and would like to fly my mother to my location in order to attend my marriage. What is my entitlement for reimbursement under the construct of LTA?
> 
> The *Treasury Board (TB) has not granted authority for one way travel* and therefore reimbursement isn't intended to reimburse such a scenario of a qualifying family member. In this scenario *the member's entitlement is relinquished at the time he takes on a dependant* and therefore not within the intent of the policy construct.



Your NOK status does not change when you update a form, it changed immediately after the minister said "I now pronounce you . . . " .


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jan 2013)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Your NOK status does not change when you update a form, it changed immediately after the minister said "I now pronounce you . . . " .



This is the part I agree with.  You took LTA to visit your NOK which, at the time, was your mother.  The minute you got married, your NOK effectively changed to your spouse and you were no longer entitled to the LTA you took.  Makes sense to me.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jan 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> The claim should be based on the "one way" mileage calculation minus "400km" (ie; half the original deduction) multiplied by the applicable mileage rate.



You'd think, but check the link Blackadder posted.  Not to mention, if the OP went on LTA with the _intention_ of getting married, then his claim _could_ be considered fraudulent.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Jan 2013)

Just a thought,......so it makes a difference if your NOK is a wife/ husband or a Mother/ Father?

Still NOK, no?


----------



## DAA (25 Jan 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You'd think, but check the link Blackadder posted.  Not to mention, if the OP went on LTA with the _intention_ of getting married, then his claim _could_ be considered fraudulent.



Good point, I missed the link.....       Original post removed.  Thanks for pointing that one out!!!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jan 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Original post removed.  Thanks for pointing that one out!!!!!



But lives on in my quoting you.     No problem!


----------



## captloadie (25 Jan 2013)

Now, using something we like to call common sense, did the OPs new wife also live in the proximity of his mother, or at least further away in the same direction? If I were the PAO, I'd authorize such a payment, as the member is not gaining anything more from the crown than he would have if he was married. The FAQ in the link is a little bit of a red herring, as the mother was coming out to a place where the new NOK was already located, so when the marriage occurred, there was 0 km to travel to the new NOK.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Jan 2013)

captloadie said:
			
		

> Now, using something we like to call common sense, did the OPs new wife also live in the proximity of his mother, or at least further away in the same direction? If I were the PAO, I'd authorize such a payment, as the member is not gaining anything more from the crown than he would have if he was married. The FAQ in the link is a little bit of a red herring, as the mother was coming out to a place where the new NOK was already located, so when the marriage occurred, there was 0 km to travel to the new NOK.



That was the intent of my previous post,..but I did just make the assumption that they were in the same place.

I really [using captloadie's common sense] shouldn't see an issue here. [again, assuming same location]


----------



## Blackadder1916 (25 Jan 2013)

I had a somewhat similar experience (truthfully, it was an ex-wife who had the actual experience) over 30 years ago.  She (posted to Borden) came to my posting location to get married. I was on course and thus was unable to get away; was granted a single day off (a Friday) to get married (the nuptials were performed by a judge who just prior to hitching us had sentenced another unfortunate soul to prison - lucky *******).  Her pre-marriage NOK was in the same general location as me.  When she returned to Borden, she inquired if she could claim LTA.  After much fiddling about including referring it to Ottawa (most likely some in her chain supported her with the same logic as presented in some of the posts here), the claim was denied.  

Though there have been considerable changes (improvements) in LTA regulations during the several decades since,  the salient point was pretty much as given in the FAQ link previously provided - once you acquire a dependant, then travel to/from the previous NOK is not subsidized.  The exclusion of one-way trips (TB direction) is was apparently more based on not providing subsidized travel home to those who release prior to completing full terms of service.


----------



## Sgt B (5 Mar 2013)

I didn't see any reference to it in the advice that you've been given so I'll add mine.  DGCB is the authority to tell you yes or no.  Provide a detailed memo thru your chain of command requesting their decision on whether or not you can be reimbursed.  It happens all the time and that's why we see so many FAQs and/or policy clarifications out of Ottawa.  Also, your Orderly Room or Training admin cell's opinion shouldn't matter as it would be staffed to Ottawa.  Granted, there is also the risk that DGCB may say that your LTA needs to be repaid in full... logic definitely does not always apply.

Best of luck


----------



## Sgt B (5 Mar 2013)

Ref:  CBI 209.50

Also, I reviewed the ref policy and I don't think it matters whether or not you got married.  If you went on LTA to visit your family you met the eligibility requirements on the outbound portion of your claim to see your parents.  If your wife is at the same city as your parents, she became your family when you got married which I would say covers the return entitlement.  If you are married and at the post alone or if you are single, you are still entitled to an LTA once a year to your primary NOK.  Obviously wife is primary over parent.  Point is, you were still at your post unaccompanied and should still be entitled to an LTA once a year... (Reg F right?).  Regardless though, if the OR doesn't agree with you, you will have to push it higher for a decision.


----------



## DAA (5 Mar 2013)

This was answered eons ago....

DCBA FAQ Page...

I am presently a single Regular Force member and would like to fly my mother to my location in order to attend my marriage. What is my entitlement for reimbursement under the construct of LTA?

The Treasury Board (TB) has not granted authority for one way travel and therefore reimbursement isn't intended to reimburse such a scenario of a qualifying family member. In this scenario the member's entitlement is relinquished at the time he takes on a dependant and therefore not within the intent of the policy construct.

Once you acquire a dependant through marriage, you lose all entitlements to LTA.


----------



## Szczep (14 May 2013)

Sorry, if it has been covered already. 
I am going on LTA to Europe and I am being told by Borden OR that they will not pay for taxi/shuttle bus to the airport. Only plain ticket. I know of others who were told the samewhen they submitted their claim.
Is this a correct 'interpretation' of the policy or 'somobody' does not know what is approved by TB?

Thanks.


----------



## DAA (14 May 2013)

The DCBA FAQ pages indicates that you cannot claim travel to or from the location of the "commercial carrier".  That includes POMV (ie; mileage) or Taxi.  Mind you the CBI was last updated in Sep 12 and it really doesn't make any mention of this.


----------



## Occam (14 May 2013)

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/db-as/faq/lta-adc-eng.asp

*While at the LTA location, can I be reimbursed for a rental car instead of using a taxi?*

No. There is no provision under the current LTA construct - effective 1 February 2011 - to reimburse a rental vehicle, taxi or any other form of local transportation to and from the commercial carrier.

Refs: CBI 209.50(7)


----------



## MJP (14 May 2013)

Occam said:
			
		

> http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/db-as/faq/lta-adc-eng.asp
> 
> *While at the LTA location, can I be reimbursed for a rental car instead of using a taxi?*
> 
> ...



The OP is referring to taking a taxi from his home to the airport to catch his flight if I read it correctly.  

For the OP, this seems to be the intrepretation that most ORs that I have dealt with use.  I remember a time when you could, but wether that was from wrongful interpretation or a change in policy I couldn't say.


----------



## Occam (14 May 2013)

MJP said:
			
		

> The OP is referring to taking a taxi from his home to the airport to catch his flight if I read it correctly.



Exactly.

"No. There is no provision under the current LTA construct  - effective 1 February 2011 - to reimburse a rental vehicle, taxi or any other form of local transportation to and from the commercial carrier."


----------



## Pat in Halifax (14 May 2013)

Is LTA not based on mileage vs cost of travel, whichever is less? As well, unless deployed, does it not cover travel within Canada only?
I claimed LTA every year up until about 5 years ago (old, single guy!) and then twice when I was on IR in Ottawa and it was mileage minus 500km multiplied by whatever the going per km rate was. Ottawa-Halifax was about $320; flight was about the same, give or take.


----------



## Occam (14 May 2013)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Is LTA not based on mileage vs cost of travel, whichever is less? As well, unless deployed, does it not cover travel within Canada only?
> I claimed LTA every year up until about 5 years ago (old, single guy!) and then twice when I was on IR in Ottawa and it was mileage minus 500km multiplied by whatever the going per km rate was. Ottawa-Halifax was about $320; flight was about the same, give or take.



Entirely correct.  But that has nothing to do with OP complaining that he can't get reimbursed for taxi/shuttle to/from the airport.  You get mileage (for POMV), or funds towards airfare (and nothing else)...not some combination of both.


----------



## MJP (14 May 2013)

Occam said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> 
> "No. There is no provision under the current LTA construct  - effective 1 February 2011 - to reimburse a rental vehicle, taxi or any other form of local transportation to and from the commercial carrier."



Ahh dammit that is what I get for reading before coffee.  I thought you had posted about rentals at the LTA location.


----------



## DAA (14 May 2013)

Occam said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> "No. There is no provision under the current LTA construct  - effective 1 February 2011 - to reimburse a rental vehicle, taxi or any other form of local transportation to and from the commercial carrier."



What I find intruguing about the whole thing.  I too looked at the DCBA FAQ which you have quoted above.  and the comment of "No. There is no provision under the current LTA construct - effective 1 February 2011  

But then when I look at CBI 209.50, I see at the bottom of the page (1 September 2012 version)  Kind of leaves the door open to creative interpretation to say the least.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (14 May 2013)

Occam said:
			
		

> Entirely correct.  But that has nothing to do with OP complaining that he can't get reimbursed for taxi/shuttle to/from the airport.  You get mileage (for POMV), or funds towards airfare (and nothing else)...not some combination of both.


Not entirely correct - You get mileage...period. How you get there is irrelevant, whether it by by plane, car, horse or bicycling or a combination...but you WILL get the $$$ value of cheaper of the two: mileage OR actual cost.


----------



## Occam (14 May 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> What I find intruguing about the whole thing.  I too looked at the DCBA FAQ which you have quoted above.  and the comment of "No. There is no provision under the current LTA construct - effective 1 February 2011
> 
> But then when I look at CBI 209.50, I see at the bottom of the page (1 September 2012 version)  Kind of leaves the door open to creative interpretation to say the least.



I'm not seeing what you're getting at.

The "1 September 2012 version" at the bottom of the PDF document simply indicates that Chapter 209 is displaying all amendments made up to that date.

CBI 209.50 is showing as original version.  Several other CBIs (209.52, 209.61, and several others) show effective dates with Amendment list numbers.



			
				Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Not entirely correct - You get mileage...period. How you get there is irrelevant, whether it by by plane, car, horse or bicycling or a combination...but you WILL get the $$$ value of cheaper of the two: mileage OR actual cost.



I think I meant to put more emphasis on the fact that you only get mileage for actual POMV miles driven, or miles using air travel....but not some combination of both to try and slip in mileage traveled by taxicab to/from airport, etc.


----------



## autoedge (21 Aug 2013)

Good day, 

     Looking for a trip home this coming long weekend. Been away from home more then 60days with back to back TD. After submitting my leave pass the OR suggested that I may not be able to claim LTA because I have only been at the new TD location for 30days. After reading the policy I see nothing WRT this, only the 60 days away from home. Can someone shed some light on the issue. Please note I did a search and have looked at the CBI.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Aug 2013)

CBI 209.50 states for entitlement (highlight mine): "6.  only in respect of a member with a dependant, the member is – for 60 continuous days – either entitled to Separation Expense under CBI 208.997 (Separation Expense) or absent – for service reasons – from their place of duty."  It says nothing about two different places of TD, just 60 continuous days.  Unless there was a definite separation between the two periods of TD, I don't see why this wouldn't apply to you.

Another one that might apply to you is CBI 209.31, Reimbursement for Weekend Travel.  Does not apply if you are on course.


----------



## autoedge (21 Aug 2013)

yeah roger that. I suspect that the OR was speaking from the top of there head and not from the CBI. Thanks again.


----------



## Pusser (21 Aug 2013)

If you've taken ONE trip on TD that covers two or more locations, that's still one trip and so the rule on 60 continuous days would apply.  However, if you returned home from one location and then immediately embarked for another, that would be two trips and so you would not qualify under those circumstances.


----------



## DAA (21 Aug 2013)

autoedge said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> Looking for a trip home this coming long weekend. Been away from home more then 60days with back to back TD. After submitting my leave pass the OR suggested that I may not be able to claim LTA because I have only been at the new TD location for 30days. After reading the policy I see nothing WRT this, only the 60 days away from home. Can someone shed some light on the issue. Please note I did a search and have looked at the CBI.



Before I chime in, I have to ask the most important question.  Exactly "How long, is your TD, not including travel days to and from?"

You can PM me if you like with your TD location but it is not relevant, more out of curiousity.


----------



## autoedge (21 Aug 2013)

I have been away since may 25. Should gone home between two courses but dates ran long. Ended one course just to depart for the next one. I'm over the 60 days required. Just waiting to get approval. Do you have to have a certain number of days left on TD to take LTA?


----------



## DAA (21 Aug 2013)

autoedge said:
			
		

> I have been away since may 25. Should gone home between two courses but dates ran long. Ended one course just to depart for the next one. I'm over the 60 days required. Just waiting to get approval. Do you have to have a certain number of days left on TD to take LTA?



PM sent.  If you are already over the "60" and have NOT returned to the geographical location of your parent unit, you should be good to go.

According to my calculator you have been away for "89 days" minus 1-3 days of travel time = minimum 86 days absent from post.....


----------



## kratz (21 Aug 2013)

I agree with DAA's post.

The other reason PRes units hesitate to approve LTA,
is answering the infamouse who's fin code question?

Higher bun fights might try to reject the entitlement, 
so get your LTA pre-approved.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Aug 2013)

True but also you must satisfy the follow too:



> 209.51(3) (Entitlement) A member of the Regular Force – or of the Reserve Force who is both on Class "B" or "C" Reserve Service and *authorized to move their household goods and effects at public expense  * for that Class "B" or "C" Reserve Service is entitled to LTA if all of the following conditions are satisfied after 31 January 2011:
> 
> 1.the member is on leave under QR&O chapter 16 (Leave), except under article 16.18 (Retirement Leave), article 16.25 (Leave Without Pay and Allowances), article 16.26 (Maternity Leave) and article 16.27 (Parental Leave) of the QR&O;
> 2.the member has a family member;
> ...



For most (if not all) courses DHG and E are not moved.....

And also remeber:



> 209.50(5) (Number – Trips) LTA is authorized once every fiscal year, and travelling that spans two fiscal years is deemed to have occurred in the fiscal year in which the travel commenced


----------



## autoedge (22 Aug 2013)

Good day, 

   Thanks for all the info. The LTA has been approved. The Authorized  to move HG&E applies to members of the RES only. "A member of the Regular Force – or of the Reserve Force...". Since I'm REG forces that does not apply. Everyones concern was that I was on two separate TD's. I have an email that its approved and a signed leave pass. Thanks again.


----------



## opcougar (16 Dec 2014)

Here it is....

if a divorced mbr has a child who is 6 as a dependent on file, and the rest of their biological family who lives overseas as next of kin, is there a chance of getting LTA?

It might seem like one is trying to play the system, but in all honesty if something should happen, that young kid is hardly in any way able to act or comprehend.

I know this is not a common question or situation that applies to most, just trying to see if there is any documentation / policy that can back up such a claim.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Dec 2014)

For travel purposes, the child is her next of kin.  

She can put an adult relative's name on the Emergency Contact form.  They're not going to contact a six-year-old.

But bottom line is, no, she cannot submit a travel claim for LTA.


----------



## opcougar (16 Dec 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> For travel purposes, the child is her next of kin.
> 
> She can put an adult relative's name on the Emergency Contact form.  They're not going to contact a six-year-old.
> 
> But bottom line is, no, she cannot submit a travel claim for LTA.



Why is that please, and the rationale behind it. The person has no other family members in this country and they were born outside Canada in the first place. We aren't talking going on vacay here...it's legit going home to see family.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Dec 2014)

Because her _child_ is her dependant.  

She falls under paragraph a;

"209.50(6) (Authorized Destinations) LTA is authorized for travel:

 a. in respect of a member with a dependant, 
 i. by the member to their principal residence, to a spouse's or common-law partner's place of duty, or to a third location where a dependant is; or
 ii. by a dependant to the member's place of duty or to a third location where the member is; and

 b. in respect of a member without a dependant, i.by the member to a principal residence or to a third location where a family member is; or
 ii. by a family member to the member's place of duty or to a third location where the member is."


----------



## Shamrock (16 Dec 2014)

To verify, the custodial parent is the member of the CF; the child resides with him or her.  The extended, non-dependent family reside OutCan?


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Dec 2014)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> To verify, the custodial parent is the member of the CF; the child resides with him or her.  The extended, non-dependent family reside OutCan?



That was my read on the situation.  If a CF member is the non-custodial parent, they get a visit to their child, or their child gets a visit to them.  Paragraph a. still applies...


----------



## opcougar (17 Dec 2014)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> To verify, the custodial parent is the member of the CF; the child resides with him or her.  The extended, non-dependent family reside OutCan?



The child is on a week on / week off with both parents i.e. shared custody. There is no "custodial parent", and the CAF mbr is the one with all their family outside Canada.


----------



## Brasidas (17 Dec 2014)

opcougar said:
			
		

> The child is on a week on / week off with both parents i.e. shared custody. There is no "custodial parent", and the CAF mbr is the one with all their family outside Canada.



And next of kin remains the kid, and the only one to whom LTA is related.


----------



## opcougar (17 Dec 2014)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> To verify, the custodial parent is the member of the CF; the child resides with him or her.  The extended, non-dependent family reside OutCan?



There is no "custodial parent". The CAF member along with their ex, have a shared custody i.e. 50-50 and the CAF member is the one with family outside the country. The other party is not military


----------



## captloadie (17 Dec 2014)

At the end of the day, if the member's child normally resides with them (either through joint or full time custody), that child is their next of kin. Therefore, they are not entitled to LTA or reverse LTA. If the member's child did not normally reside with the other parent, and was outside of 800km, the child would still be the next of kin, but the member would be entitled to LTA or reverse LTA. 

The only way the member would be entitled to visit another family member other then their child, would be to remove them as a dependant on their pers file, and identify someone else as their primary next of kin. 

Even more complicated would be if the member were to remarry. Their primary next of kin would default to the new spouse and any entitlement to LTA/reverse LTA to visit a child would cease.


----------



## Brasidas (17 Dec 2014)

captloadie said:
			
		

> ...The only way the member would be entitled to visit another family member other then their child, would be to remove them as a dependant on their pers file, and identify someone else as their primary next of kin...



Which could be a bad option, if there are any benefits, such as PSHCP, which the parent would want to exercise for their kid.


----------



## captloadie (17 Dec 2014)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> Which could be a bad option, if there are any benefits, such as PSHCP, which the parent would want to exercise for their kid.



Very true.


----------



## Cbbmtt (24 Feb 2015)

I'm doing an LTA in March, I'm hesitant to purchase my ticket because if there is a possibility of getting paid out for traveling via automobile, that's what I would rather do because I have stuff to bring back.

Regina to Vancouver

How do I calculate the benefit and is it a different amount should I be driving. 

Example; Round trip is around $400 by air but If I drive it's 1600 km there and 1600km back.


----------



## Teager (24 Feb 2015)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> I'm doing an LTA in March, I'm hesitant to purchase my ticket because if there is a possibility of getting paid out for traveling via automobile, that's what I would rather do because I have stuff to bring back.
> 
> Regina to Vancouver
> 
> ...



Can't be certain as my memory is a bit hazy since I last did an LTA claim but there is a certain calculation used. You can be sure that it will be the cheapest method though. Also note that the military gets its own rates when booking a flight so it can be very different from what you see online plus or minus. You are best to talk to the clerk that will be doing your LTA claim.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Feb 2015)

CBI 209

209.50(7) (Amount – Travel Within Canada and the United States) Subject to paragraph (8), if all travel occurs within Canada and the United States of America (CANUS), the amount of LTA is the lesser of:

the actual cost of return travel by commercial carrier,
in respect of a service couple who meet at a place of duty, from the member's place of duty to the other member's place of duty; and
in any other case, from the member's place of duty to the principal residence; and
the amount determined by the formula,

[({Dx2} - 800) - P] x OLKR

where

D is the most direct kilometric road distance,
in respect of a service couple who meet at a place of duty, from the member's place of duty to the other member's place of duty, and
in any other case, from the member's place of duty to the principal residence;

P is the distance the member travels as a passenger in a private motor vehicle with another person who is reimbursed at public expense for travelling that distance; and

OLKR is the Ontario lower kilometric rate in Appendix A of the National Joint Council Commuting Assistance Directive, as amended from time to time


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2015)

Teager said:
			
		

> Also note that the military gets its own rates when booking a flight



Ummm.....really??


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Feb 2015)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Ummm.....really??



Think they get a corporate rate....


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2015)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Think they get a corporate rate....



_Maybe_ if it's booked through the Shared Travel Services...

Which wouldn't be the case for LTA...


----------



## land0 (26 Feb 2015)

Hi guys and gals,

NOK is parent who lives almost halfway (within 0.5 km) between two airports (in different provinces though), for whatever reason (I don't think it makes a difference), I fly into one airport and out of the other. 

LTA declined since I did not fly directly to and from NOK. 

From CBI 209.50 I see the issue being this line: "...the actual cost of return travel by commercial carrier...", my question is how "return travel" is defined? Is it a round trip meaning you must leave/return from/to the same airports or is it simply returning to the same airport? And I stress the word airport vs place of residence or place of duty because that is the argument I am being presented with from the OR. 

After reading the CBI 209.50, I was surprised by the lack of detail, i.e. nothing about using the closest airport (another argument the OR has used). I would appreciate anybody's knowledge that could shed some light on my situation and if there's any other useful references. Lastly, should I just drop it or push for some sort of re-eval?

Thanks!


----------



## SupersonicMax (26 Feb 2015)

Bookings through STS definitely don't benefit discounts...  In some cases it is more expensive than going online and booking for you.


----------



## DAA (26 Feb 2015)

For the most part, LTA is not "Rocket Science" and pretty basic stuff.  It's calculated from place of duty to "qualifying" area, minus 700 km, times the low mileage rate which determines the MAX amount of reimbursement.  After that, you provde an itinerary and receipts as applicable.

How hard can this be?

Need help.....PM me!


----------



## Cbbmtt (8 Apr 2015)

I thought it was minus 400km each direction? Just got back and claim done from YMJ to YVR, I was entitled up to $528, but the plane tickets only cost $430, paid in full no questions. 

Don't forget to get your leave pass stamped by a library or RCMP or Doctor in the place you visited. Didn't realize I had to do this until I got back.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Apr 2015)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> I thought it was minus 400km each direction? Just got back and claim done from YMJ to YVR, I was entitled up to $528, but the plane tickets only cost $430, paid in full no questions.
> 
> Don't forget to get your leave pass stamped by a library or RCMP or Doctor in the place you visited. Didn't realize I had to do this until I got back.



SHHHHHHSSSSH!....Do you want the RCMP to investigate you after they are done with Mike Duffy?


----------



## DAA (8 Apr 2015)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> I thought it was minus 400km each direction? Just got back and claim done from YMJ to YVR, I was entitled up to $528, but the plane tickets only cost $430, paid in full no questions.



Yes, you are right, it's distance x 2 - 800km = mileage x Ont low Kilometric rate = max reimbursement


----------



## BinRat55 (16 Sep 2015)

So, this popped up as a topic of conversation recently and I am curious to know if anything has changed or if nothing has...

I am a "non custodial parent". My children live with my ex in another province. Traveling to them is very expensive and there is nothing my ex won't screw me over with (in other words, no, she will not contribute to cost...)

My present wife is considered my NOK. I am not entitled to LTA. But DND saw fit to post me away from my children (I see the irony in that I chose to have kids / marry the bitter, twisted woman who bore my children, so on and so forth...) but what sucks is the the member next to me who was posted away from his mommy and decided NOT to marry gets paid to go see said mommy once a year. I miss my money / children!!

Anyone else in this boat and in agreement?


----------



## omidae (23 Sep 2015)

Hi. My family does not live in Canada. I am also single. Can I claim LTA for visiting my folks outside of Canada? Will it be covered from Canada to destination or just until leaving Canadian airspace via commercial carrier? Or is there some different rule?

Thanks.


----------



## ShaunaS (23 Sep 2015)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-benefits/ch-209-transportation-expenses.page#sec-209-50
http://www.njc-cnm.gc.ca/directive/index.php?lang=eng&svid=248-23

Above are links for CBI 209.50, which covers LTA entitlements and eligibility, and the NJC's low kilometric rate. There are formulas to how LTA is calculated, which differ depending on destination. Between actual travel costs incurred vs applicable formula, you will be entitled to the lesser of the two. 

I would ensure that your NOK forms are updated to reflect the address of your parents, as that is what would be used as source documentation.


----------



## omidae (23 Sep 2015)

Thank you for the links.
So for a transatlantic flight it's between the cost of a ticket or 13092*OKLR? Is OKLR different than ON 0.20c/km rate if one does not reside in ON?
Cheers


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Sep 2015)

No.  The OKLR is the rate used.


----------



## mariomike (23 Sep 2015)

For future reference, perhaps this will be merged with the super-thread.

All about LTA (merged)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/43902.0


----------



## kolkim (12 Jan 2016)

Good evening gents,

Hopefully this is the right subforum. I am single and in the past I used my LTA to go where my mother lives in Comox however I just found out that she owns an apartment in Korea as well. On top of this she has just gotten married in Korea so my new father also has a house in Korea. My mother mostly resides in Korea now but she still has a house in Comox. 

How would I go about getting LTA to go to Korea if this is allowed. Would I have to prove her residency somehow? Can anyone whos gotten LTA for a different country chime in?


----------



## CountDC (13 Jan 2016)

read the reference provided at above link, it explains what you can expect to receive.  Note that as you are already considered an adult by the military her new husband is not recognized as your father for lta purposes so it will be based on her residence.  If Korea is her principal residence then it will be for there.  To get it go to your OR.


----------



## Dan99 (8 Jun 2016)

Good morning, 

I was wondering if any RMS clerks can answer these questions for me. I'm planning on using LTA for the first time and I was wondering if the CF covers a flight to Asia to see my next of kin. If so, how much would the CF cover? Would I be able to use LTA yearly? 

FYI. I'm posted to CFB Borden and going to South Korea.

Thank you.


----------



## kratz (8 Jun 2016)

Hi Dan99,

If you do a search on Google for "navy.ca: LTA" you will see many older threads on the topic asking similar questions on how the benefit works, including answers on how to estimate your benefit, to your question.

- LTA

- All about LTA (merged)

-


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jun 2016)

kratz said:
			
		

> Hi Dan99,
> 
> If you do a search on Google for "navy.ca: LTA" you will see many older threads on the topic asking similar questions on how the benefit works, including answers on how to estimate your benefit, to your question.
> 
> ...



And all merged now.

http://army.ca/forums/threads/21907/post-115083.html#msg115083


----------



## NKoopav (23 Nov 2016)

Just a quick LTA question.

Posted in Shilo Manitoba and flying home to Nova Scotia.

Got an advance LTA for 1,000 of the 1150 I was allowed for.

Ticket to fly home was 600.

Question 1 - Do I have to pay the 400 back. If so, do I give just cash, or is taken off pay?

Question 2 - girlfriend is coming home with me for the holiday. Price was 1200 for both of us. Is it possible to use the 1000 or 1150 for both tickets to visit my family, or will the military only cover half the cost (my ticket) 

Cheers!


----------



## Pusser (23 Nov 2016)

You're only entitled to be reimbursed for what you actually spend on commercial travel, so yes, you have to return the $400.  You can re-pay by cash or a cheque made out to the Receiver General for Canada.  Cheques are preferred as pay offices don't like handling cash anymore.  It can also be recovered from your pay, but different pay offices have different views on that.  Your girlfriend's travel is irrelevant.  You only get reimbursed for you.

PS:  if your girlfriend is also your common-law spouse, you're not entitled to any reimbursement because she would be considered your next of kin and if you live with her, there is no distance to travel.


----------



## mung901 (22 Mar 2018)

Hi! I was wondering if anyone can answer my question.

After reading CBI 209.50 thoroughly, I still couldn't find answer to my question.
I am single person, I do qualify for LTA since I have mother in Vancouver and father in Korea.

However, I would like to use my leave to visit both of them in one leave.

1) Is it possible to go to two different places in one leave.
2) If so, would I be able to claim tickets from Toronto -> Korea, Korea -> Vancouver, Vancouver -> Toronto?
3) If not, can I just claim Toronto -> Korea (since my father's residence is in Korea) round trip, and just use that money to get Korea -> Vancouver, Vancouver -> Toronto?
4) If not, can I just claim Toronto -> Korea one way, and out of my own pocket, get a ticket for Korea -> Vancouver, Vancouver -> Toronto?

Thank you


----------



## Pusser (22 Mar 2018)

mung901 said:
			
		

> Hi! I was wondering if anyone can answer my question.
> 
> After reading CBI 209.50 thoroughly, I still couldn't find answer to my question.
> I am single person, I do qualify for LTA since I have mother in Vancouver and father in Korea.
> ...



You can organize your leave however you wish and go almost anywhere you want (North Korea is probably frowned upon).  However, in order to claim LTA, you have to visit your primary Next of Kin.  If your father is your primary NOK, then your claim will be based on LTA entitlements for NOK outside CANUS (CBI 209.50(9)).  If your mother is your primary NOK, then it will be based on LTA entitlements for  for NOK in Canada (CBI 209.50(7)).  Who your NOK is will determine how much you can be reimbursed.  Keep in mind though that there is no way to make a profit here.  You can only be reimbursed what you spend and there is an upper limit (i.e. you may not get 100% reimbursement of all your travel expenses).  More to the point though, yes, you can arrange to visit your father in Korea and make a stopover in Vancouver and arrange your travel in a way that makes the most sense.  Whatever itinerary you choose will not affect your reimbursement.

You should submit a Notice of Intent to Travel.  You're supposed to do this whenever you leave Canada, but it is probably a really good idea when going to Korea.


----------



## mung901 (22 Mar 2018)

Pusser said:
			
		

> You can organize your leave however you wish and go almost anywhere you want (North Korea is probably frowned upon).  However, in order to claim LTA, you have to visit your primary Next of Kin.  If your father is your primary NOK, then your claim will be based on LTA entitlements for NOK outside CANUS (CBI 209.50(9)).  If your mother is your primary NOK, then it will be based on LTA entitlements for  for NOK in Canada (CBI 209.50(7)).  Who your NOK is will determine how much you can be reimbursed.  Keep in mind though that there is no way to make a profit here.  You can only be reimbursed what you spend and there is an upper limit (i.e. you may not get 100% reimbursement of all your travel expenses).  More to the point though, yes, you can arrange to visit your father in Korea and make a stopover in Vancouver and arrange your travel in a way that makes the most sense.  Whatever itinerary you choose will not affect your reimbursement.
> 
> You should submit a Notice of Intent to Travel.  You're supposed to do this whenever you leave Canada, but it is probably a really good idea when going to Korea.



It's South Korea  ;D Don't think I would even be able to go to North Korea and come back alive.
I have no intention of making a profit. I just wanted to know if I would be reimbursed even if I bring 3 plane tickets that are to/from my primary NOKs' location.
I'll double check through my chain of command and OR. Thanks for your answer


----------



## Blackadder1916 (22 Mar 2018)

Pusser said:
			
		

> . . . However, in order to claim LTA, you have to visit your primary Next of Kin.  If your father is your primary NOK, then your claim will be based on LTA entitlements for NOK outside CANUS (CBI 209.50(9)).  If your mother is your primary NOK, then it will be based on LTA entitlements for  for NOK in Canada (CBI 209.50(7)).  Who your NOK is will determine how much you can be reimbursed.  . . .



The wording of the CBI has changed in the decades since I used LTA.  Actually, when I last used LTA there were no CBIs, it was all in QR&Os Vol 3.  However, in the applicable CBI, NOK is not used but rather "family member" and then defines who is the family member for LTA purposes.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-benefits/ch-209-transportation-expenses.page#sec-209-50


> family member
> means:
> a.  a dependant;
> b.  in respect of a member who has no dependant, a member's child, including a stepchild, legal ward, adopted child, or child adopted under a Canadian aboriginal custom adoption practice;
> ...



It doesn't differentiate between which parent gets to be the lucky recipient of a visit from Little Johnny and, from going by this grievance decision, nor is it necessary to have the parent listed as NOK.
https://www.canada.ca/en/military-grievances-external-review/services/case-summaries/case-2015-026.html


> The Initial Authority (IA), the Commander 4th Canadian Division Support Group, denied the grievance, stating that Compensation and Benefits Instructions (CBI) 209.50(2) clearly defines “family member.” The IA found that the grievor did not meet the eligibility criteria for LTA since he could not substitute his sister for a living parent. The IA also noted that no CO has the authority to designate an alternative family member for LTA purposes. On the issue of the NOK form, the IA explained that the CAF uses this form in the event of death, serious injury or illness and, as such, several relatives can be listed; therefore, the form is not used to determine eligibility for LTA.



Notwithstanding that you could visit either of your parents, my reading of the CBI is that you can go to "only one destination".


> 209.50(6) (Authorized Destinations) LTA is authorized for travel:
> a. in respect of a member with a dependant,
> I. by the member to their principal residence, to a spouse's or common-law partner's place of duty, or to a third location where a dependant is; or
> ii. by a dependant to the member's place of duty or to a third location where the member is; and
> ...




Though the CBI does not specifically say that the journey must be direct from place of duty to location of leave and return direct, . . .


> 209.50(9) (Amount – Travel Between CANUS and Another Country) If any travel occurs between CANUS and another country, the amount of LTA is the lesser of:
> a.  the actual cost of return travel by commercial carrier from the member's place of duty to the principal residence; and
> b.  the amount of 13092 × OLKR, where OLKR is the Ontario lower kilometric rate in Appendix A of the National Joint Council Commuting Assistance Directive, as amended from time to time.



. . . in grievances that dealt with LTA travel such as this one, the implication seem to be that costs only associated with direct point to point travel would be authorized.
https://www.canada.ca/en/military-grievances-external-review/services/case-summaries/case-2015-107.html


> The Committee agreed with the grievor that she should be paid LTA for the cost of *direct* return travel from her place of duty to her NOK.



While (in this case) geographical serendipity places one parent roughly in the path of travel to the other, and the CBI makes no specific requirement that travel must be in a direct straight line, the intent (or the perceived intent) seems to be that the journey is to be from one location to one other singular place where a NOK is located.   Otherwise, a case could be made that as long as the combined cost of the trip didn't exceed the max of "13092 × OLKR" (roughly $2683), an individual could travel from any location in Canada to any location outside CANUS where a NOK resided and then could continue his/her return journey with stopovers in any city anywhere in the world as long as the journey ended at the individual's place of duty.




			
				mung901 said:
			
		

> I have no intention of making a profit. I just wanted to know if I would be reimbursed even if I bring 3 plane tickets that are to/from my primary NOKs' location.
> I'll double check through my chain of command and OR. Thanks for your answer



Checking with your OR and chain of command before travelling is the appropriate way to approach it.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Mar 2018)

mung901 said:
			
		

> It's South Korea  ;D Don't think I would even be able to go to North Korea and come back alive.



NOK in this case is Next Of Kin, not North Korea. The worderful world of CAF acronyms.


----------



## ballz (22 Mar 2018)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> The wording of the CBI has changed in the decades since I used LTA.  Actually, when I last used LTA there were no CBIs, it was all in QR&Os Vol 3.  However, in the applicable CBI, NOK is not used but rather "family member" and then defines who is the family member for LTA purposes.



Indeed, the NOK thing seems to be language that will not go away and will most definitely lead to more grievances / sh*tty situations (like the first grievance you posted where the difference should have been spotted by the Unit's Chief Clerk / Adjt team as soon as that request went in). When I got to my new unit this year they did a briefing and I found out they were verifying your LTA eligibility by checking your NOK docs... not exactly good practice.



			
				Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Though the CBI does not specifically say that the journey must be direct from place of duty to location of leave and return direct, . . .
> . . . in grievances that dealt with LTA travel such as this one, the implication seem to be that costs only associated with direct point to point travel would be authorized.
> https://www.canada.ca/en/military-grievances-external-review/services/case-summaries/case-2015-107.html



For some reason, DCBA seems unable to come to terms with literacy when it comes to LTA. I'm sadly not surprised in the least to see the stance they took on it.



			
				Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Otherwise, a case could be made that as long as the combined cost of the trip didn't exceed the max of "13092 × OLKR" (roughly $2683), an individual could travel from any location in Canada to any location outside CANUS where a NOK resided and then could continue his/her return journey with stopovers in any city anywhere in the world as long as the journey ended at the individual's place of duty.



That is the case... there is absolutely no requirement to go directly there and directly back to be eligible for LTA... hence the decision on the second grievance you posted.

Let's go wild here... member takes his 3 weeks of summer block leave and flies from Newfoundland and visits their family member* in Toronto. Then flies to London. Then flies to Frankfurt. Then flies back to Toronto. Then back to Newfoundland.

*family member IAW the definition provided by the CBI



> "209.50(3) (Entitlement) A member of the Regular Force – or of the Reserve Force who is both on Class B or C Reserve Service and authorized to move their household goods and effects at public expense for that Class B or C Reserve Service – is entitled to LTA if all of the following conditions are satisfied after 31 January 2011:
> 
> a. the member is on leave under QR&O chapter 16 (Leave), except under article 16.18 (Retirement Leave), article 16.25 (Leave Without Pay and Allowances), article 16.26 (Maternity Leave) and article 16.27 (Parental Leave) of the QR&O; This has been met
> b. the member has a family member; This has been met
> ...



All conditions have been met, therefore the member is entitled to LTA.

I don't know why or how people over complicate this policy at seemingly every turn. Apply the test, if the member meets all 5 criteria, calculate the amount as it's written.


Don't even get me started on how they've somehow contrived that a taxi from the airport to your house / airport to your family member's principle residence is not included in "the actual cost of return travel by commercial carrier from the member's place of duty to the principal residence."


----------



## Deleted member 89807 (27 Oct 2018)

Hi,

So I have read 209.50 and this thread, along with many others. I have been asking my chain of command but no one seems to be able to give a good answer and it is frustrating to say the least. 

I am in the Reg Force, posted to Esquimalt on PAT platoon. I plan to use LTA to fly home and see my daughter who resides with my ex-spouse. I am looking to book my flight this weekend. The address on my approved leave pass in my house (unsold - place of enrolment) but my daughters address is obviously different as she lives with her mother full time. Will this affect my LTA being approved? Does the addresses have to match, as in be under the same roof during my leave?

Do I book the cheapest possible flight? I ask because the cheapest flights come with a no change or cancellation possibility, and lets be honest, its the military.... the next ticket category is around 50 dollars more expensive each way but still called Economy

thanks


----------



## kratz (27 Oct 2018)

Answer- IAW the reference, you are reimbursed to the maximum "Assistance" allowed on your claim.

Any costs above that maximum are paid by you.

If... you choose to purchase a cheap seat and it is less than your maximum claim, you Don't gain any benefit.

Due to the nature of the CAF, I'd buy the cancellation policy and pay the extra$50 out of my pocket. Hell, 90% of the trip is paid for by the government already, why cheap out?


----------



## Deleted member 89807 (27 Oct 2018)

kratz said:
			
		

> Answer- IAW the reference, you are reimbursed to the maximum "Assistance" allowed on your claim.
> 
> Any costs above that maximum are paid by you.
> 
> ...



thanks for the reply, thats where one of my questions are. my only flight options are with air canada or westjet. its been years since i booked a flight  but it seems now that their is no thing as cancellation insurance. I have options of booking in different sections: 
basic - no possibility of changes or cancellations, 
economy - can change or cancel for a fee if i ever need to  or 
flex - can change or cancel for a lesser fee

each option more expensive than the last obviously. So if I book the economy ticket, with the CAF still pay even though i had a cheaper option of basic


----------



## garb811 (28 Oct 2018)

Well, that depends. As Kratz said, there is a maximum that will be reimbursed so that is the max. But the key piece is the CBI states, "the actual cost of return travel by commercial carrier". That means you don't have to shop for the absolute cheapest option, they will pay the cost of the actual ticket you buy OR the amount determined by the formula, whichever is cheaper.

Ref travel insurance. Don't worry about it. You have an approved leave pass to the geographic location you are buying the ticket for.  If your leave gets cancelled, you are entitled to reimbursement for expenses you cannot get refunded as long as they are actual and reasonable. But I'd get the slightly cheaper ticket myself, just for the ability to be flexible if I decide I need to change something. Those tickets also usually allow "perks" (if you really want to call them that) that don't come with the absolute basic fare these days.

Also, remember both airlines allow free baggage for serving members, even on leave.

Reference your worry about the addresses.  No, they do not have to match exactly. All you have to do is prove you were in the geographic location of your family member for at least part of the leave period by getting your leave pass stamped at a post office, police station etc.


----------



## Deleted member 89807 (28 Oct 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Well, that depends. As Kratz said, there is a maximum that will be reimbursed so that is the max. But the key piece is the CBI states, "the actual cost of return travel by commercial carrier". That means you don't have to shop for the absolute cheapest option, they will pay the cost of the actual ticket you buy OR the amount determined by the formula, whichever is cheaper.
> 
> Ref travel insurance. Don't worry about it. You have an approved leave pass to the geographic location you are buying the ticket for.  If your leave gets cancelled, you are entitled to reimbursement for expenses you cannot get refunded as long as they are actual and reasonable. But I'd get the slightly cheaper ticket myself, just for the ability to be flexible if I decide I need to change something. Those tickets also usually allow "perks" (if you really want to call them that) that don't come with the absolute basic fare these days.
> 
> ...



Do I buy the tickets before submitting a claim for LTA or do I just provide the quote first?


----------



## kratz (28 Oct 2018)

With a signed leave pass, you can choose to:
- pay for the trip up front, and submit your claim upon your return. Pro Tip: ENSURE your leave pass is stamped at the destination. 
(example: post office, police station, military unit) explain the stamp is simple proof you where physically here that day.

or 

- print your quote and request an advance on the LTA claim. Use the advance to pay for your ticket. Follow the above Pro Tip.

**Edit: Spelling.


----------



## Deleted member 89807 (31 Oct 2018)

kratz said:
			
		

> With a signed leave pass, you can choose to:
> - pay for the trip up front, and submit your claim upon your return. Pro Tip: ENSURE your leave pass is stamped at the destination.
> (example: post office, police station, military unit) explain the stamp is simple proof you where physically here that day.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the responses. I have one last question I was hoping someone could answer. I am on PAT platoon but have just been attach posted to a different unit as tasking for six months, while I wait for course. 

Do I have to get another leave pass from the attach unit or can I just make them aware of the current one from my home unit? They are aware of the leave, but my pass has the home unit listed on the top. Just woundwring of it'll affect applying for LTA

Thanks


----------



## Sub_Guy (31 Oct 2018)

Gcnav said:
			
		

> Do I have to get another leave pass from the attach unit or can I just make them aware of the current one from my home unit? They are aware of the leave, but my pass has the home unit listed on the top. Just woundwring of it'll affect applying for LTA
> 
> Thanks



No.  Your leave pass is fine as it is.   It won’t affect your LTA.

I am assuming of course, that your are at the same base, just a different unit within that base.


----------



## Deleted member 89807 (1 Nov 2018)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> No.  Your leave pass is fine as it is.   It won’t affect your LTA.
> 
> I am assuming of course, that your are at the same base, just a different unit within that base.





			
				kratz said:
			
		

> With a signed leave pass, you can choose to:
> - pay for the trip up front, and submit your claim upon your return. Pro Tip: ENSURE your leave pass is stamped at the destination.
> (example: post office, police station, military unit) explain the stamp is simple proof you where physically here that day.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help guys, got it all taken care of and approved.


----------



## ladnav96 (17 Dec 2018)

Hey there, quick question here about my LTA,
I am posted to Esquimalt and am currently on leave in Montreal. My whole LTA was paid in advance already and I have my flight back booked for the 2nd of January 2019. I was wondering if I was allowed to cancel and refund that flight an fly back sooner like on the 27th of December 2018. The flight is about 90$ more but I don't mind paying the extra. Just wondering if that is something that is allowed to do.


----------



## garb811 (17 Dec 2018)

ladnav96 said:
			
		

> Hey there, quick question here about my LTA,
> I am posted to Esquimalt and am currently on leave in Montreal. My whole LTA was paid in advance already and I have my flight back booked for the 2nd of January 2019. I was wondering if I was allowed to cancel and refund that flight an fly back sooner like on the 27th of December 2018. The flight is about 90$ more but I don't mind paying the extra. Just wondering if that is something that is allowed to do.


Yes you can. All that matters is you were at the NOK address at some point during that leave period and have proof of that via your leave pass being stamped and signed by a suitable organization.


----------



## ladnav96 (17 Dec 2018)

So just to be clear so that I don't get in trouble. I am able to cancel my plane ticket and get another. I do not need to advise my BOR (because they are closed right now) and if the flight is cheaper I understand I need to tell them since I would have left over money but since this one is more expensive it should be fine.


----------



## Sub_Guy (17 Dec 2018)

ladnav96 said:
			
		

> So just to be clear so that I don't get in trouble. I am able to cancel my plane ticket and get another. I do not need to advise my BOR (because they are closed right now) and if the flight is cheaper I understand I need to tell them since I would have left over money but since this one is more expensive it should be fine.



Yes you will be fine.  Just make sure you keep everything and ensure your leave pass is stamped.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (17 Dec 2018)

ladnav96 said:
			
		

> Hey there, quick question here about my LTA,
> I am posted to Esquimalt and am currently on leave in Montreal. My whole LTA was paid in advance already and I have my flight back booked for the 2nd of January 2019. I was wondering if I was allowed to cancel and refund that flight an fly back sooner like on the 27th of December 2018. The flight is about 90$ more but I don't mind paying the extra. Just wondering if that is something that is allowed to do.





			
				ladnav96 said:
			
		

> So just to be clear so that I don't get in trouble. I am able to cancel my plane ticket and get another. I do not need to advise my BOR (because they are closed right now) and if the flight is cheaper I understand I need to tell them since I would have left over money but since this one is more expensive it should be fine.





Have things changed with finalizing claims in the many years since I left the mob?  Back in the day, while it may have been possible to receive an advance for the total "estimated" amount of the claim, the "actual" amount would not be determined until completion of the travel and any difference (whether over or under) would then be either paid out or recovered.


----------



## Sub_Guy (17 Dec 2018)

Nothing has changed.

It's still the same circus.


----------



## ladnav96 (17 Dec 2018)

Right, thank you all. I will keep all of the new receipts from the ticket and bring them with me to have them fix up the total amount.


----------



## Sub_Guy (19 Feb 2019)

What’s the policy for claiming a premium economy ticket?  Or any other economy ticket (there’s plenty of different tiers)?

I was under the impression that the LTA is a set rate based on the formula and that’s it.  If that amount covered the cost of your ticket then bonus, if not then you were on your own to cover the difference.


----------



## garb811 (20 Feb 2019)

This isn't the first time I've heard about someone being told that. Looking at the policy, I think this part is the stumbling block:


> 209.50(7) (Amount – Travel Within Canada and the United States) Subject to paragraph (8), if all travel occurs within Canada and the United States of America (CANUS), the amount of LTA is the lesser of:
> a.  *the actual cost* of return travel by commercial carrier,
> i.   in respect of a service couple who meet at a place of duty, from the member's place of duty to the other member's place of duty; and
> ii.  in any other case, from the member's place of duty to the principal residence; and


So, by the book, they are supposed to pay you what you paid for the ticket, as long as it is cheaper than mileage. Someone, somewhere, has arbitrarily decided to interpret that as meaning people are supposed to travel on the cheapest possible ticket, which was never the case in the past. When I was able to claim it, nobody really cared that I chose to fly direct for an extra cost compared to flying a multi-transfer red-eye to save $50.00 but now that they can easily see the fare level you paid, no upgraded tickets for you!


----------



## AKa (21 Feb 2019)

I have never received any flack for not booking a minimum cost ticket (and I have occasionally maxed out my entitlement).  I don't go out of my way to pay extra, but I book the flights that make sense to me, on the dates I need. Life is too short for multiple, unnecessary connections.

Cheers,

AK


----------

